# panda cory question!



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

The foreground in my aquarium is completely covered in dwarf hair grass, will panda Cory be OK with that or are they only good on a gravel/sand bed??? 

thanks, Ian:fish:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would think it would be easier on their little barbels than gravel would be! Even sand can be rough on them if it's larger particled


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they will be fine with the hair grass.....

it is not the size of the gravel or the sand...it is the type......do not use playsand...or silica sand....it is basically glass and will cut and damage their barbels....


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, man... I used that 'play-sand' for a while in a 20g. No cories were in it, but if you say it's mostly just glass, then I can't imagine it was good for my other fish. What types of sand substrate can be used in a fresh-water aquarium, that won't spike up the pH levels?


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks, i wasn't planning on using sand. im using special fertilized substrate. i really appreciate the help. 

ian


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

check around at your local builders supply places..(where you get cool things like cinder blocks ; clay pipes and other stuff....ask for coarse builders sand...


----------

